# Anyone else having problems posting today?



## beer-b-q (Mar 23, 2011)

When I try to reply to a thread it won't let me do it.  Trying to use the WYSIWYG box if you make a mistake and try to correct it it clears the whole box...


I have to write it in an html program and copy and paste it in the html source.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have no idea of this WYSIWYG box but I'm not having any problem.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 23, 2011)

Any chance you are on FireFox 4?  I upgraded today and have had nothing but troubles.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 23, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> I have no idea of this *WYSIWYG* box but I'm not having any problem.


WYSIWYG= What You See Is What You Get




Biaviian said:


> Any chance you are on FireFox 4?  I upgraded today and have had nothing but troubles.




So Did I (BIG MISTAKE), but it does it in IE8 and Chrome Also.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 23, 2011)

I just uninstalled Firefox 4 to see if that helps.

It looks as though that is the problem...  We will try it and see.  I hope that they fix it I hate IE8.


----------



## garyinmd (Mar 23, 2011)

I also installed Firefox 4 today and got a error message about the dotnet framework revision I was using.  It started and I have been able to view but am responding to see what happens.  When I got to the reply box I did not get the cursor that shows where you are at anytime but when I started typing the text is there.  No idea what the hell dot.net frame work is for but that could be the issue.  For those in the thread just see if you can type in the reply box, again I can see my cursor but can see the text when I type.


----------



## garyinmd (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for the way the last sentence reads, I can not see the cursor but the text shows in the reply box and on the post when you submit


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 23, 2011)

I uninstalled Firefox 4 and went back to Firefox 3.6.16 and it seems to be working okay...

Everyone might want to wait before upgrading to Firefox 4...


----------



## nwdave (Mar 23, 2011)

As if that wasn't enough of a trouble source, I'm currently running IE9.  So far, so good, but then I never had a problem running IE8.   WYSIWYG, Gawd, I haven't heard that term in over 25 years, back in the days of Commodore 64 and DOS.  Uh, we're starting to show our age.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 23, 2011)

NWDave said:


> As if that wasn't enough of a trouble source, I'm currently running IE9.  So far, so good, but then I never had a problem running IE8.   WYSIWYG, Gawd, I haven't heard that term in over 25 years, back in the days of Commodore 64 and DOS.  Uh, we're starting to show our age.




Tandy TRS 80 CoCo1 which ran on Basic and Tandy 1000 DOS with 5½" Floppy here.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 23, 2011)

My first was the TI 99 given to me from my FIL - it had the voice box too -  What  a change


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2011)

Haven't had any problems with Chrome.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> My first was the TI 99 given to me from my FIL - it had the voice box too -  What  a change


That's the one we use now !!!!

Bear

Just kidding.


----------



## meateater (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried posting a pic with the image code from photobucket and kept getting a error code. Had to post it from my computer.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 25, 2011)

I need help 'cause I'm dead in the water, I too installed the new Firefox, I know how to uninstall, but how do I retrieve the old one? Thanks, Gene


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 25, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> I need help 'cause I'm dead in the water, I too installed the new Firefox, I know how to uninstall, but how do I retrieve the old one? Thanks, Gene




Gene,

Go to firefox.com and it should let you download version 3.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man!!!  Firefox 3, yes, like an old comfortable shoe.

Thanks, Brian

Gene


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2011)

I think Firefox needs to do more testing before releasing new versions.


----------



## tinkerin (Apr 11, 2011)

Firefox 4 still is not happy with this site.  Any progress coming soon from Huddler Lifestyle to updating the website to Firefox 4 compatibility?  The main problem I have is right here posting...the cursor goes away and I can't see where I'm at, plus tab and return don't work as expected.  Except sometimes.  Then I become the 'curser' 

Also have found that if I leave the post, say to look at something on another tab, then come back to this tab, the cursor has totally lost it's way.

*HOWEVER, a workaround I found that seems to work is to do this (updated):*

Click the reply, or new post button.

Click on the 'source' button on the tool bar (right above your post) which puts you into HTML mode.  If you haven't typed anything yet, you won't really see any visible difference.

Click 'source' button *again* to come back to the normal view.

Now you have your cursor again, so start your post.  Everything seems to work as expected at this point.

If you then click preview again, you will lose the cursor, but click source to go to the html format and click again to exit html and all works.

Hope this works for everyone else using Firefox 4.  (So far this is the only problem I've had with FF4)


----------



## fife (Apr 11, 2011)

All good on my iPad


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2011)

It was over 80˚ here today!

And my screen hasn't froze up once!

Bear


----------



## tinkerin (Apr 11, 2011)

That's 'cause you're on the kinder, gentler side of the state


----------



## jmk3921 (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## meateater (Apr 11, 2011)

I just switched to Google Chrome and loving it so far.


----------

